# what does implantation bleeding really look like?



## tinytoes

following the previous thread that didnt really get started with the real issue i'm curious...is it pink,red or brown?
And when does it happen?
I'm curious to know real people's experiences and not website blurb.
thanks!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I dont know if mine was implantation bleeding or not, but if it was, it was a light pink, almost as if i had cut myself while wiping. it lasted from sunday morning at 4am to about 8pm, but it was soooooo light that i would have only needed a panty liner. This happened, hmm lets see....well my last cycle started on the 1st, im a 31 day gal, took the last bcp on the 24th or 25th, and this happened the sunday following that.


but then again, it might not have been implantation bleeding...


----------



## cheryl

I had implantation bleeding on day 27 of a 31 day cycle, It was a reddy pinky colour and was a few spots each time i went to the toilet not much, and only when i wiped, it was only a few spots each time (sorry if tmi). It only lasted about 3 hours and then stopped.
Hope this helps
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Serene123

Usually pink and around the time your period is due for upto 3 days I think


----------



## mommyandbaby

I'm not sure what it is eather. 
But, I think I had Implantation bleeding as well at 5dpo Monday morning at 2am and only saw it once. It was mixed into stretchy CM...

Good luck hun, 
Your in my prayers.


----------



## Gawjess

hello, i wonder if anyone could help me, i've been experiancing some light pink/brown bleeding for the past 2 days, it's no where near enough to wear a tampon but shows up on the tissue. i've also noticed that my boobs are sensative and that i'm having weird mood swings, i'm not due on for at least another 8 days. could this be implantation bleeding? could i be pregnant? xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I had what I believe was it...it was 9-10dpo and then just stopped completely I've had 3BFP's so I assume right now I'm preggers LOL....But mine honestly was so heavy I called the doctor and went and got checked out. Mine was barely tint of pink to begin with then it got really around medium heavy almost like my period but not near as heavy. Then it turned brown. I keep this week losing brown CM that looks like left overs I know TMI but I'm still with NO AF!


----------



## Chicklett

Hello!
I have a 7 month old son. I never new I was pregnant with him until I was 2 1/2 months pregnant. This was because I have pcos. Which means I am supposed to be infertal. But I had what looked to be my period but i only used one tampon. I never thought anything of it because my periods were always irregular. Now me and my husband were not trying but trying to conceive. Sunday I had only one streak of pink on tp so I have a doctors appointment Wednesday to find out if I'm pg or not. So for me it looks different as well as it will for all of you! Lots of baby dust to the ppl trying to conceive a LO!!!!! Hope this helped!


----------



## babyhopealive

- Hi. Im 15 and I might be pregnant. Im terrified. I was supposed to get my period on January 29 2012 . I had unprotected sex on January 24th. Last night (January 27) I started to get these little pink spots. I thought that it was the start to my period. But I knew something wasn't quite right, because when my period comes on, it comes on heavy. This morning (January 28th) when I woke up, I had pinkish/redish blood on my pad. It didnt fill my pad. It didnt even fill a quarter of it. I continue bleed, but its light. Its not like my normal menstrual. So I wonder.....could I be pregnant or is this just my period. Please help me someone !


----------

